# If we all pool our money...........



## table1349 (Apr 3, 2016)

Maybe we could have the winning bid.
First Telephoto Lens Used on the Moon Up for Auction, Lunar Dust Included

I get first dibs on some of the moon dust though.


----------



## gsgary (Apr 3, 2016)

Why would I want to buy that

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## tirediron (Apr 3, 2016)

Or, I can spend $800 on eBay and get a clean one!


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 3, 2016)

I would certainly be leery of the pedigree.

It was common for them to leave all the gear (except the film mags) on the moon.  Excess weight, including their space suits, trash, human waste (yes, crap and pee), meant extra fuel needed to take off.  As such, all were tossed out of the LEM before taking off from the moon.

There would be no reason to bring that back.


----------



## table1349 (Apr 3, 2016)

Surprisingly, they brought back a lot more than you think, as well as taking a lot of "personal gear" along to bring back for friends, family etc.  Flags, trinkets of various sorts etc.  I could see Dave Scott bringing this back considering the amount of weight they dropped and or left upon landing.  The LRV weighted over 400 pounds alone.

Considering who is auctioning it off I would not be leery of the pedigree.  It would be simple enough to check based on the serial number.


----------



## table1349 (Apr 3, 2016)

tirediron said:


> Or, I can spend $800 on eBay and get a clean one!


But has it been to the moon?


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 3, 2016)

gryphonslair99 said:


> Surprisingly, they brought back a lot more than you think, as well as taking a lot of "personal gear" along to bring back for friends, family etc.  Flags, trinkets of various sorts etc.  I could see Dave Scott bringing this back considering the amount of weight they dropped and or left upon landing.  The LRV weighted over 400 pounds alone.
> 
> Considering who is auctioning it off I would not be leery of the pedigree.  It would be simple enough to check based on the serial number.



The LRV was _intended _to be left. PPKs were not.  And there were already cameras and lenses on the circling CSM, so why haul this lens back up to it?


----------



## snowbear (Apr 3, 2016)

> The incredibly valuable Zeiss lens will be auctioned off by Boston-based RR Auction, and was used by Commander Dave Scott to take 293 photos during the Apollo 15 mission using their special Hasselblad Electric Data Camera (HDC). It’s been *in his personal collection* ever since.


I hope there's a valid asset disposal certificate on file.


----------



## table1349 (Apr 3, 2016)

480sparky said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> > Surprisingly, they brought back a lot more than you think, as well as taking a lot of "personal gear" along to bring back for friends, family etc.  Flags, trinkets of various sorts etc.  I could see Dave Scott bringing this back considering the amount of weight they dropped and or left upon landing.  The LRV weighted over 400 pounds alone.
> ...


Who knows, These guys have their quirks as well.  Mark Hamills light saber from the star wars move was taken up into space on one of the shuttle missions and brought back. Maybe Scott wanted it.


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 3, 2016)

gryphonslair99 said:


> Who knows, These guys have their quirks as well.  Mark Hamills light saber from the star wars move was taken up into space on one of the shuttle missions and brought back. Maybe Scott wanted it.



De-orbiting mass ain't the same as getting it off the ground, even if 'the ground' is the Moon.


----------



## table1349 (Apr 3, 2016)

The astronauts know their payload limits on every mission and every part of that mission and do not do anything to jeopardize that mission.  They also know what leeway they have.  A six iron and two balls went to the moon, the six iron came back as did parts of the Wright Flyer.  

Personally I would love to own a piece of history like that, but I would like it not just for the photographic aspect but the NASA aspect.


----------



## pjaye (Apr 3, 2016)

tirediron said:


> Or, I can spend $800 on eBay and get a clean one!



But it doesn't come with lunar dust! (Or duct tape)


----------



## tirediron (Apr 3, 2016)

symplybarb said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > Or, I can spend $800 on eBay and get a clean one!
> ...


Exactly!


----------

